# 585 vs 595?



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

So what's the diff. in the ride? Has anyone had a chance to ride em back to back, or have any of you 585 guys switched over and can you give your impressions? Does that new seat mast look as if it might work, real world?

I've been looking at 585s as a replacment for my race bike. Right now, I have a couple of DeRosas, a Dual and a King. I seem to grab the Dual most often as it's a bit more "agressive" feeling. The dual has shaped alloy main triangle with carbon front and back, it's pretty light climbs nicely. Kinda Crit. handling, but I almost always decide to race it, unless the race is very long and flat (not often where I race). The King is ever so slightly more relaxed, so I grab that for longer rides and take it to races as a back up. I'll keep the King for my long distance lazy days, but I want a replacment for my main race bike and the 585 has me quite intrigued. I've had almost all the high end bikes except a Look, so I thought I might go that route. Right now, I can get a very very good deal on a 585, while I'd have to pay top dollar for the 595. Anyone? 

I don't give a hoot about the "bling". I don't have to have the 'latest thing' and I do kinda wonder about that seat post system and how many small glitches might show up for the first few seasons. But, if the new model is substantially better, I'd pay more gladly, as performance IS what I am after. Don't care if it is 'buttery-smooth" to ride. Do care if I can race it everywhere and not be distracted by any shortcomings in any aspect of it's performance. Reading the reveiws by the bike press...well, that doesn't really tell me much as both the 585 and the 595 get lavish praise. But, anyone from the real world ridden both and want to share? Thanks, 

Oh yeah, I am 6'1" and race at around 168lbs, do better in flatter races, but I am working on my climbing. Have a pretty good sprint and I do like the crits, too.

Don Hanson


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

595 might not be so easy to fit in a travel case due to the integrated seat post.


----------



## the seamus (Apr 12, 2004)

HammerTime-TheOriginal has a very good point...but a very questionable screen name  

The 585 will be less expensive and easier to travel with. From what I've heard the 595 is a tiny bit stiffer but weight is the same. Either would be an excellent race setup.


----------

